# request: photos of living black walnut



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone here got a good shot of some live black walnut trees?

I have a good start here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/fun-saturday-milling-monster-my-lt30-30445/
But I've never seen a black walnut tree in person, don't grow in my neck of the woods. I need to complete a wood sculpture I'm working on and need some detail pics of the bark and branches.

I know, odd request, but that's just how it is with me.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

They must grow there, they grow here and Portland. If nobody has pictures I will take some this week.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well they might grow here, perhaps I've just never seen one.

All I can recognize are the conifers - firs, hemlocks, cedars, spruces. The more obnoxious trees like vine maples, alders, and cottonwoods. But I wouldn't know an oak or a walnut if it fell on me.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Rob, You got them in fact some big ones. This time of year they will have "nuts". They do not look like a regular brounn walnut though, they have green ball like nuts about half way in size between a golf ball and a tennis ball. I will try to take a pic of one tommorrow.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh man KLR, you can't miss them!

Last week I had a tree throw one of those green golf balls at me when I went by doing 70 on my bike. I still have a bruise and a sore shoulder from hitting it. Perfect timing! 

Then there's the nuts laying in the road, they're out to get you when your on 2 wheels.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Try this out. Its a safe link, just a google search.

http://www.google.com/search?q=blac...m=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1920&bih=953


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Nuts and Bark*










Bark


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that is what I'm talking about - thanks Bull.

For all you rolling your eyes wondering why I didn't use Google - I did in fact, but seems like half the time I Google anything, half the pics are links back to **** sites or some other scam trap so I've learned to only use it when nothing else presents itself.

It's dangerous googling even a slightly risque, I mean have to reach all the way back to junior high to reach that level of immaturity, topic.

But silly as I might seem, I'm glad I asked because now I have a plan for finishing the piece.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Google does wonders..


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Squirrels love em
I have em at home (black walnuts), minus some squirrels, now.


----------

